# Präsentation: Monitor-Schnittstellen



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi DI ho,

ein Kollege muss eine Präsentation über Schnittstellen eines Monitor schreiben. Die Recherche im Internet gestaltet sich allerdings als überraschend schwierig. Zwar findet man zu Monitoren ansich und Grafikkarten-Schnittstellen eine Menge, doch leider nicht direkt zu Monitor-Schnittstellen.

Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ihr eventuell Seiten kennt, die genau darauf zugeschnitten sind.
Schonmal vielen Dank für alle antworten.


----------



## Asayur (29. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das auf Wikipedia ein wenig weiter, wenn du die Ausgänge beschreiben kannst, kannst du es ja vielleicht auch für die Eingänge umschreiben:



> *Externe Signalausgänge [Bearbeiten]*
> VGA-Out
> 
> 
> ...



Nail'd it, das könnte helfen! 

Boah, viel Text, machsch du klickschdu


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank, das sollte ausreichen.


----------



## Asayur (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber gerne doch, ich helfe gerne


----------

